# How to remove yourself



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I am thinking, I have had it with this site and want out… How do I do it; or is this another Facebook like site that once you get in, good luck getting out? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Just stop posting or reading the site and you are done. If you want your posts deleted just send a message to MsDebbieP and she can probably assist you.

On a selfish note I would hope that you would leave your posts here once you leave because they may contain just that piece of information someone is looking for or they may look at your projects and be inspired strive to improve their own working skills. If all the good material is removed then the spammers and hackers win by stifling another great site.

I wish you success in finding a site that suits your skills and abilities and perhaps you could let us know where you go in case others would like to try out the new site as well.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

After only 184 days? Was it something we said?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*mrjinx007* I wouldn't let this issue with the site changes and people posting opinions be a bother, sleep on it for a few days ya know? Myself I find it amusing the back and forth with the forum jousting. I am waiting for someone to blame it on Obamacare so I can choke on my vodka laughing about it. At the end of the day it don't mean nothing, it could be worse. Look at a1Jim, out of nowhere DKV made him the LJ's Grand Poompa I bet he never saw that one coming?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

[Admin Note: Comment Removed]


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you have seven goats to sacrifice? If not, you won't even get started on The Sacred Removal Ritual.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone remember that guy who went postal and started posting stuff like "[email protected]£& YOU YOU BUNCH OFF M&^%[email protected]@£$%^S!!!
He got wiped within a matter of minutes. Not the most courteous of exit strategies, but effective.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

I left for 6 months after some OWS asshole attacked me when I tried to defend Gibson …funny thing is, I was right. but he viciously laid in to me and all I could do was walk away or return fire and get just as ugly as he was.

That's what I get for entering a political conversation in the coffee lounge. 
It's a tough crowd in there. but it's not what LJ is about.

I'm no saint. I probably come off as a bit of a know it all at times and I'm not afraid of speaking my mind. Bad mouth my shop dog or call me stupid because of the tools I choose and I will reply.

Learn to use that block button. It's like your own personal revenge weapon ….Oh Yea! POW! Your BLOCKED! Ha!

I'm glad I didn't leave in the end. too much time spent building my profile to throw it all away over a bad moment. Instead, I had the vicious comments erased.

Mrs. Debbie will make you do a time out anyway before erasing your profile.

So, Take a break, Go have a beer with your buds and have one on us.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Mark Shymanski and woodbutcherbynight. I am in google+ communities they have several woodworking communities that anyone can join. Will certainly heed your advice. The Lumberjock formerly known as renners, just can't do that, in fact it is because of the increase in people who appear to enjoy being abusive or sarcastic like DKV that I decided I didn't belong here. I am sure this is something that will continue to get worse as the members of this site continue to grow.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I used to be a member of 4-5 car detailing forums a few years back but slowly lost interest and stopped posting in them and eventually deleted them from my favorite list and that was it ,they did send me a few general messages that all members would get but I unsubscribed from them too.

My point is if you have lost interest in woodworking ,then it is understandable ,it boils down to where you with your character feel most at ease so you can let your your guards down .a few members may rub you the wrong way anywhere you go.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Stick around it's not that bad.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had issues with other members ,but If l Left then they win. Just like real life you have to ignore those people who posts you disagree with and find abrasive,some folks like to start fights and others just don't no what manners and kindness are all about,to have those kind of people dictate what you do or don't do seems wrong to me. If you enjoy other parts of LJs just enjoy them and block people who are abrasive on your own threads.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Jim, 
There is a lot of bad vibes going around on this site. I try to give some good advise well as good as I got. Look at some projects and get advice. Then I get caught up in the Site bashing, then I have to scroll through my own Babble. 
Thanks for reminding me this is a great site and to scroll past the Babble.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am just like a1Jim - had issues, and numerous LJs have had issues with me. As for me, I enjoy the tit-for-tat exchange of dialog here. Words are just words, not weapons of destruction, even if some individuals think they are. Some us do carry the subject way to long, but in the end we go our separate ways and forget about it.


----------



## thesoninlaw (Jul 6, 2013)

It seems to me that if you simply stop coming to the site, you are as good as removed. As for myself, though I am somewhat annoyed by some of the changes and glitches since the site was bought out, I find that there are so many projects to admire and be inspired by that I will not be going anywhere. This is still my favorite online woodworking resource. The forums have yielded me some great advice as well. 
Dave


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks folks,
I did't know about the nuclear option of blocking idiots. I love the site but hate watching people get bashed. I have cooled off and know I have an options to block off people I don't want to associate with. Thanks a lot.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

mrjinx, I am never abusive nor sarcastic…unless you're one of the "what table saw do I buy?" crowd. You asked how to remove yourself…silly me I didn't realize you were talking about the site. Aren't you glad you decided to stay?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

*Anyone remember that guy who went postal and started posting stuff like "[email protected]£& YOU YOU BUNCH OFF M&^%[email protected]@£$%^S!!!
He got wiped within a matter of minutes. Not the most courteous of exit strategies, but effective.*

I remember that. I think it was Chipmunk.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

*DKV - "I am never abusive nor sarcastic…."*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!

is this the Joke of the day thread?

*2014 will be a different year* …...my ass.

I'm curious… if you thought he was talking about suicide, did you really think it was funny to suggest a gun?

My wife discovered our best friend's 24 yr old son after he put a shot gun in his mouth. We don't have kids so he was like a son to us. They had to cut the drywall out of his apartment. She still has nightmares about it.

How many others will leave upset because of posts like yours? How many have you blocked? +1

You are not funny. Many avoid your posts so as not to get worked up over nothing but another lame attempt at getting attention.

One thing I like about this site is the ability to go back and edit your comments for one hour. You can erase it, fix the spelling, reword it so it doesn't come off wrong. Sometimes I wish I had 24 hrs. to edit.

Try it some time …how about thinking before we type and not say anything for once?

Mr.jinx007 - I enjoyed your blog about building your timber frame workshop with your incredibly talented wife, Peggy. Something about a pretty girl wearing a nail bag makes me smile!.... You two are awesome! Ha!

I would love to see a project post with some updated pics inside the shop when it's done. maybe a few shots and a description of your log cabin too. very cool.

if … replies, just ignore him, that's what we do.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mrjinx007, I can honestly say without a doubt, and you can tell from going through my projects that I wouldn't be where I am today without this site and all the kind folks here, I use this site strictly for learning and the camaraderie, I very rarely visit the coffee lounge, if it has nothing to do with woodworking then I'm not interested, I'm not one for small talk, Like I said if you're needing some information, help, questions, etc…. in regards to woodworking you can't beat this site and those that are willing to help.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I enjoy the site for the many aspects it offers, not the least of which is a good dose of laughter from the coffee lounge.

We should be mindful of what we say, some take things more seriously than others. If you have an issue we do have a non public forum called PM's to send the person a message.

As far as personal attacks, yeah okay sure some do not respond well and get upset, that is how they are and we should respect that. Others could not give a fat rats &*# about it and like me raise an eyebrow and wonder brought that on. I have an ex-wife I have enough drama. (laughing)


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

*Anyone remember that guy who went postal and started posting stuff like "[email protected]£& YOU YOU BUNCH OFF M&^%[email protected]@£$%^S!!!*

They would probably just think it's somebody ranting about the site glitches. Haven't seen anbody get offed yet.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

reedwood, thanks for your kind words. We did finish the studio,shop I will defiantly take some pictures of the final projects and post them here. Peggy sure has been my right hand and I hope i have been her's as well. Nothing like a strong German wife to make you humble. woodbutcherbynight, I know how you feel; one of my friends who works for CMS (Center for Medicaid and Medicare Services; hmmmm government worker) told me the other day, "I've been married 4 times and that has brought me to an conclusion that perhaps the problem is me". But honestly, it is not him; he is a kind, gentle man whom keeps looking for the wrong gal.. Don't give up on the one to share your life with; she is out there, just keep your eyes and heart open. Blackie_, I too have learned a lot from this site; what I have learned the most is the self-less people who share their knowledge and expertise without asking you to go to their website and buy their how to videos. As far as I am concerned, there are many Jesus-like people here not because they want to be divine but because they are decent human being which makes them divine.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*mrjinx007*, as with everything on the internet, you are going to find *"the good, the bad, and the ugly"* and this site is no different than any other even though we have a common bond of woodworking you will find that mix of people here too. You just have to put on blinders and ignore the ones that make you sick to your stomach.

You should have been here before the political and religious posts were banned there were more really distasteful posts than good ones.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

mrjinx007, thanks for the advice, looking at my profile I noticed I never said I remarried in 2010. (laughing, all those important life details huh?)

I did find a very beautiful woman in Nikolaev, Ukraine during one of my vacations from Iraq. No drama, no issues and she waited for me for almost a year to finish up my work in Iraq. Considering my job and the hazards I faced daily, she waited, now that is dedication.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

woodbutcherbynight, a beautiful bride indeed and a beautiful couple as well. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

oldnovice, you are absolutely right; for some reason I just didn't look at it that way and made some unrealistic assumptions. Religion and politics discussions; I can see how that could be problematic. I used to debate in religious channels such as Paltalk but stopped because the level of civility or lack thereof.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

*"I am never abusive nor sarcastic…unless you're one of the "what table saw do I buy?" crowd."*

*I love it.* Stepping around the obvious inaccuracy of that self-characterization, the only time you get abusive or sarcastic is when somebody asks, on a *woodworking forum*, about *woodworking!* I could almost understand if somebody wandered into your coffee lounge and asked, but remember that many who come here weren't born with your vast knowledge of woodworking and are simply trying to get a question answered, *without all the drama*.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

mrjinx007 Thanks, in two months having done all the paperwork, endured waiting periods, and not to forget all the fees she is eligible to apply for US Citizenship. You have no idea how much documentation we had to provide that we are a married couple living together. At one point I asked the USCIS rep if I needed to send in a porn video to prove our marriage. Seems if you do not go into debt and show names on all that debt together they have doubts. Truly amazing journey it has been. Can't wait to get my Mother-in-Law a Visa, that should be fun, probably have to promise my next 2 unborn children ya know?

ROFL


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

woodbutcherbynight, I know exactly what you mean. I am a native born Iranian, came here in 1978 at the age of 17 before all hell broke lose there. You should have flown her to Mexico. lol
Mahdee


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep. You made the mistake of doing it by the rules. If you had just run over the border at night you'd have Nancy Pelosi doing all the work for you. And, before anybody gets all riled up, I'm a Democrat, but I gotta call 'em like I see them. Woodbutcher, thanks for your service to all of us and enjoy a long, happy marriage.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have moments when I wished I had taken a job with the Russian Government and taken her there to start a new life. Not for political reasons, more for the continued difficulty my ex would have had to contact me and certain family members that ONLY call when they want something fixed. You know the kind where you pay for the parts and the labor and they get mad because it is taking too long??? (Laughing) I hope back in 87 you did not have to go through all the red tape, OMG they hammer your every move.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

It was a lot easier for me back then. I worked for the Shah's wife during summer and she wrote a personal note to the embassy for me. Going through NY was hell, but my dad and brother were waiting for me in LA. At that time you had to invest min of 40,000 dollars and employ several american citizens to apply for permanent residency; which my dad had done. Imagine if all the illegals here had to do that. Unemployment would vanish mainly because today, you have to invest min 1 million in a location with 14% unemployment and hire 8 (I think) US citizens.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

We came in through NY as well, and my wife did not sleep on the flight, or the night before. Trooper that she is she made it with no problems after 2 1/2 hours through Immigration. When we got to the hotel she wanted McD's and after that at say 2100 NY time she crashed. I did save a ton of money by doing all the paperwork myself, everything went smoothly until the last 10 year card, they wanted a porn video I think to prove we were a married couple living together in wedded bliss. (laughing)


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

mrjinx007,
I am a member of a couple other woodworking sites and They all have their problems. However, this site at least has active monitors working on fixing site problems. On one site it has been 1 year since the monitor has contacted its members. These sites are like communities and in some communities there is a lack of communication with the members. At least here the powers to be will listen.


----------

